# Great capture



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Great capture on one of these photos :biggrin:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-SEIKO-AUTOMATIC-DAY-DATE-BLUE-COLOR-DIAL-CALENDAR-/381510783856?hash=item58d3d09370:g:0XsAAOSwhcJWJmNB


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2016)

spotted it :scared: yuk


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It really bugs me when that happens.

Later,
William


----------

